
Electric cars disappointed in 2008 — and 2009 won’t be different - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/13/electric-cars-disappointed-in-2008-and-2009-wont-be-different/
======
gravitycop
_electric vehicles are almost certainly the way forward_

Nope. <http://www.eons.com/groups/topic/401090>

_There are technologies aplenty that already exist that could be used to meet
much higher CAFE standards._

    
    
      - Hybrid-electric vehicles.
      - Clean diesel engines.
      - Diesel-electric hybrids.
      - Turbo chargers and super chargers.
      - Cylinder deactivation.
      - Plug-in, series hybrids.
      - Automatic stop-start technology.
      - Higher voltage electrical systems.
      - Regenerative braking.
      - Better transmissions.
      - Common rail fuel injection.

------
jodrellblank
Hooey. Electric cars didn't _disappoint_ , they're sill conceptually nice,
beautiful, performant and desirable:

<http://www.lightningcarcompany.co.uk/gallery.php>

